# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  كلام من الواقع يلامس المشاعر

## حسناء الجليد

كلام من الواقع يلامس مشاعر واحاسيس كل منا واتحدى احد في هذه الدنيا لا تلامس هذة الكلمات احد اوتار حياته اقرائها بعمق وابحر في مسيقاك الهادئة داخل اعماق نفسك 





مؤلــــم.....أن تغيب ولا يفتقدك ألا أنــــــــــــــت 


مؤلــــم....أن تضيع ولا تجـــــــــد من يلتقطك


مؤلـــــم.....أن يقتلك الحنين كلما جاعت ذاكرتك 


مؤلم...أن تكتشف غبائك وقد فات الأوان


مؤلم .... أن تكون ِ ليلى ولا يكون قيس


مؤلم...أن يكذب أحدهم وأنت تعلم ولكن تصدقه لأنك تحبه !!!


مؤلم...أن تبني حلما فيسقط عليك 


مؤلم...أن تجد نفسك عاريا وحيدا بفضل من أحببت 


مؤلم ...أن تصبح ثقافتك عنوان لحماقتك 


مؤلم...أن يعاهدك أحدهم على الوفاء ويكون أول الخائنين 


مؤلم...أن تموت وأنت حي ولا تجد من يترحم عليك 


مؤلم .. أن يغزوك الخوف لمجرد أنك تحب


مؤلم .. أن لا تتألم وتحت قدميك أحد ضحاياك 



مؤلم...ان يكتبوك وطن ويغادروك والعشق لهم قد سكن 



مؤلم 
ان تعيش في هذه الدنيا ولا تجد من يفهم احاسيسك ومشاعرك ويقدر العقبات التي تعتريك في هذه الدنيا 

ويتفهم معنى التمس لاخيك المسلم الف الف عذر



ابعد الله عني وعنكم الألم والحزن

----------


## Sc®ipt

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


ولك مني اجمل بل ارقى واسمى تحية اخي
توقيعك راقي
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي ..

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> مشكوووووووووووووور اخي ..


اهلا وسهلا فيك حبيبتي
 :SnipeR (9):

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مؤلم...أن يكذب أحدهم وأنت تعلم ولكن تصدقه لأنك تحبه !!!*


يسلمو

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *مؤلم...أن يكذب أحدهم وأنت تعلم ولكن تصدقه لأنك تحبه !!!*
> 
> 
> يسلمو



شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلني انا واياك من جنود الله في الارض.

----------


## العراب89

اذا كانت الحياة تحمل كل هذه الالام

اذن اين هي السعادة . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

هل هي موجودة؟  ؟  ؟  ؟  ؟  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

مشكورة :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> اذا كانت الحياة تحمل كل هذه الالام
> 
> اذن اين هي السعادة . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> هل هي موجودة؟  ؟  ؟  ؟  ؟ 
> 
> مشكورة


السعادة يا اخي موجودة بس مو قادرين نوصلها .
بارك الله فيك على مرورك العطر اخي.
 :Bl (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*مؤلــــم.....أن تغيب ولا يفتقدك ألا أنــــــــــــــت* 

 :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*مؤلم* 
*ان تعيش في هذه الدنيا ولا تجد من يفهم احاسيسك ومشاعرك ويقدر العقبات التي تعتريك في هذه الدنيا* [/align]


*كلمـــــــــــــــــات* 
*تلامس شغاف القلب* 

*شكرا كتير*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفا في عصر الخيانة .................
وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة....................http://www.masarat.net/al79n/vb/images/smilies/eh_s.gif

[
                         حزينة

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *مؤلــــم.....أن تغيب ولا يفتقدك ألا أنــــــــــــــت*


يسلمووووووووووو اخي على مرورك العطر.
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> [align=center]
> *مؤلم* 
> *ان تعيش في هذه الدنيا ولا تجد من يفهم احاسيسك ومشاعرك ويقدر العقبات التي تعتريك في هذه الدنيا* [/align]
> 
> 
> *كلمـــــــــــــــــات* 
> *تلامس شغاف القلب* 
> 
> *شكرا كتير*


لا شكرا لك اخي على مروروك العطر والعبارات الي بتوقيعق روعة بتسطل.
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفا في عصر الخيانة .................
> وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة....................http://www.masarat.net/al79n/vb/images/smilies/eh_s.gif
> 
> [
>                          حزينة


يسلموم حبيبتي على مرورك الرائع والعطر نورتي.
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]مؤلم .... أن نقرأ الموضوع ولا نعجب به 
[/align]

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> [align=center]مؤلم .... أن نقرأ الموضوع ولا نعجب به 
> [/align]


يسلمووووووووووووووووووو اخي
على عبارتك الرائعة
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو والله
 :Eh S(7):

----------

